# Minimal install usb boot error: media not found

## nox3r

Cześć,

opisywałem mój problem na ang części forum, ale myślę, że PL community jest bardziej 'rozgarnięte'  :Smile: 

w skrócie: złożyłem nowego PC, chcę zainstalować gentoo z usb ( brak CD/dvd )

przygotowałem sobie minimal-install na arch amd64 w progranie unetbootin, ale podczas startu nie wykryło mi instalatora sypiąc błędami:

Media not found

No bootable media found

Could not find CD to boot

Could not find the root block device in

image error:

http://i61.tinypic.com/qzevf9.jpg

Ponadto tracę kontrolę nad klawiaturą podczas bootowania tak jakby nie widział w ogóle urządzeń I/O

My PC spec:

AMD FX-6300

Gigabyte 970A-UD3P

Ręcznie kopiowanie całego obrazu na pendriv'a również nie rozwiązało problemu ( dd if=the-iso9600-image-file of /dev/sdx )

Proszę o porady   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## sebas86

Polecam skorzystać z gotowego opisu instalacji obrazu na USB. Przykładowo dla RescueCD, którego zawsze używam kiedy potrzebuje LiveCD/USB: http://www.sysresccd.org/Sysresccd-manual-en_How_to_install_SystemRescueCd_on_an_USB-stick.

----------

## soban_

A jest jakis powod, dla ktorego koniecznie musi to byc usb z gentoo? Generalnie jak chcesz postawic sobie gentoo na maszynie, to prawie kazde bootowalne usb z linuchem jest dobre - nawet z ubuntu itp.

----------

